# Ultrasonic jewllery cleaners



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Was at a flea market and they were cleaning a silver braclett it came out sparkle.
1 can it be used to clean up all the metal parts on the chassis
2 will it clean up tuck and dirt from those hard to reach areas
3 has any one tried it here with any success
4 found a new one on line cheap don't want to waist cash if no good thanks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I use one all the time with an automotive degreaser and it works better than you could imagine.

One the right is purple power citrus cleaner, on the left is greased lightning automotive . Both these degreasers can only be found at auto stores. Look at all the scrapnal and dirt in the liquid.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And don't forget to remove your rims, unless you want all the chrome stripped clean away.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Harbour Freight has one that has a heater in in plus ultra sonic, I have had mine for years it works great, They have there own water based cleaner, I also use Purple power, Simple green etc. They work great on the chassis, white vinegar works well to remove tarnish.

A sonic cleaner is a definite yes.

Boosted


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

If your using plain tap water or tap and a mild dish detergent will it clean up plastic bodies at all?
Is $70 a lot to spend on one I have a bunch of plastic bodies that have grease and crap in the oddest places and I just want them clean tried tooth brush tooth picks ect other than this ultra sonic cleaner any other recommondations HEEELP my Oct is going nuts


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dam it stupid auto correct I meant Oct doooooh ODT


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Walmart sells one with 2 cleaning tank areas for about 30 bucks, it works really well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kurl3y, yep, in the jewelry dept.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

So does it work on the plastic bodies at all?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would remove chrome plated parts. I have never tried it in bodies. gives me an idea to try later.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me know please thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geez Ed!! That picture looks almost dirty!! Two T jets soaking in side by side hot tubs... You might want to put some dish soap in there so the bubbles can hide their private parts!! :tongue:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Bwa hahahahahahah ahahahahaha yup thought the same thing natch.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I have an old dental ultrasonic with the heater. I use it to clean chassis, armatures, brushes, brush tubes, pick-up shoes, axles, and gears.

Do not put plastic that is painted or decal ed in there. It will soften and pit the paint, and it will lift decals. 

The items where it is caked on you still need to wipe it off as it will soften and loosen the grime. 

I also use mine to clean small engine carburetors

Keep in mind whatever chemical you put in the cleaner will also cause it to aerosol off the surface, and some of those chemicals can and will make you sick. So keep the harshness down, and have some ventilation. Do not run them when not attended. As time and use goes on they will pit and eventually crack the tanks. I've seen more that 5 where the fuse did not pop and it started on fire. 

I repair the dental and medical cleaners for a living.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you as always gentlemen on a timely answer so dont use on plastic shell bodies .


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

chassis materials ever used to make bodies???


----------

